# 35 Year Old TikTokker that looks like a teenager but turns 36 next month (Pierre Boo)



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

I noticed he had a thread posted here once before late last year that stated he was 31 and most were shocked, when in actual reality he was 35, turns out he was lying about his age to get acting gigs and is infact about to turn 36 years old next month in September.

I think this is a good and obvious cope/motivation for those who feel like they missed out on there teens and 20s, stop wasting it. If you workout and take good care of yourself and get the necessary procedures, you can look good still. You can look great until you're at-least 40 by being smart and taking care of yourself, and if you play it super smart like Jared Leto even 50 is not impossible, anything over 50 you go for the George Clooney/Brad Pitt look.

You'll notice he has a good level of fitness, seems to like skincare and he's completely open to discussing plastic surgery. In a deleted video he mentioned that he got cheek implants and also mentioned that Botox etc is the ''cherry on top'' he said his method is to improve the things on your face that you can't improve with a healthy diet.

Here's him talking about turning 36 in September



Some more of his IG posts from this year, aged 35.







Turns out he didn't diet the best in his early 20's, didn't look after his skin and when he wanted to become an actor in his mid-late 20's he started looksmaxxing.

The roles he was being offered were of-course much younger than he was and although in acting they can't ask your age, he clearly wanted to appeal to a younger audience since he looks younger than (example) most of the aged 20s stranger things cast, so he dropped 5 years off his age, and it worked. Many actors do this.

After being hugely successful and getting literally 1M+ likes on some Instagram Reels and TikToks, he came clean about his age, because when everyone is complimenting him for looking AMAZING at 31 (even on this forum) wouldn't you want to brag that you're actually about to turn 36?

He's admitted to Botox and Cheekbone surgery. The others rumoured are Rhinoplasty, Lip Enhancement and Facelift, but he hasn't mentioned any of them.



> “It’s the cherry on top of the cake. Your appearance, your health, your well-being is like a big cake with layers. It starts with drinking water, eating well, working out, cosmetics, and the last layer of the cake is filler, botox, and plastic surgery. To fix those things that you can’t fix with anything else.”
> - Pierre Boo



Here's his before and after, from somewhere in his 20's to 35 years old:






We all must be vampires and support one another.


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 10, 2022)

Here we go again, another white trying to look vaguely ethnic.
Congrats to him for youthmaxxing, I hope to follow suit.


----------



## ropemax (Aug 10, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Here we go again, another white trying to look vaguely ethnic.
> Congrats to him for youthmaxxing, I hope to follow suit.


Why you mad? You don't own ethnics


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 10, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Why you mad? You don't own ethnics


I am half ethnic


----------



## ropemax (Aug 10, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I am half ethnic


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 10, 2022)

He looks like a fucking fag!


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 10, 2022)

Dis nigha’s built like a fridge


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 10, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> He looks like a fucking fag!


He is


----------



## defezman (Aug 10, 2022)

He sold his soul for eternal youth


----------



## zharupodrugu (Aug 10, 2022)

its mostly genetics supplemented with healthy lifestyle. I guess i can pull it off when im 35, lets see.


----------



## La creatura (Aug 10, 2022)

He looks like derek from moreplatesmoredates if his face didn't have the complexion of a crumbled ball of paper


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> its mostly genetics supplemented with healthy lifestyle. I guess i can pull it off when im 35, lets see.


True. His mother looks decent for 71, although often times its upbringing. For example, if your mother and father were both unhealthy and consumed a lot of alcohol, you don't know your true skin, body and general health genetics unless you don't follow their example. 

35 sounds old to anyone under 21, it's really not that old when you think in terms of 65-70+ which is when you start to lose mobility/daily life norms.


----------



## zharupodrugu (Aug 10, 2022)

coke said:


> True. His mother looks decent for 71, although often times its upbringing. For example, if your mother and father were both unhealthy and consumed a lot of alcohol, you don't know your true skin, body and general health genetics unless you don't follow their example.
> 
> 35 sounds old to anyone under 21, it's really not that old when you think in terms of 65-70+ which is when you start to lose mobility/daily life norms.


nah bro 35 for normie is old. Im just blessed/cursed with neotenous look if i wont lose my hair im pretty sure ill be pretty much the same especially with looksmax knowledge ive got here.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> its mostly genetics supplemented with healthy lifestyle. I guess i can pull it off when im 35, lets see.


yes, you can pull up plastic surgery and million tiktok, instagram filters, edits like him


----------



## zharupodrugu (Aug 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> yes, you can pull up plastic surgery and million tiktok, instagram filters, edits like him


its possible with right genetics.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 10, 2022)

He gay?


----------



## beatEMinGTA (Aug 10, 2022)

he can pull jb game


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 10, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> He gay?


Yes


----------



## Corleone (Aug 10, 2022)

Dude got a facelift in his late 20s lol. He‘ll look like utter shit in 10 years


----------



## copemaxxeer (Aug 10, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Dude got a facelift in his late 20s lol. He‘ll look like utter shit in 10 years


its giga over for sub psl 7s at 45 anyway, might as well preteenmaxx in saudi arabia at that age tbh


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 10, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Yes


Why?


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> nah bro 35 for normie is old. Im just blessed/cursed with neotenous look if i wont lose my hair im pretty sure ill be pretty much the same especially with looksmax knowledge ive got here.


It really isn't though, it is if you want to live a useless childish life. But look at bald, recessed Andrew Tate who despite being a bit odd is just beginning his massive success story aged 35.

So many examples of peaking 35+. Clint Eastwood, Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Jared Leto, Hugh Jackman etc.

Even in that guys video where he says he's 35, the top comment is a girl saying ''30's isn't old'' and everyones like ''obviously, it's more that he looks like a teenager.''

I see it a lot on this forum, some even say it's over when you're 21. I even seen one person saying it's over at 16. People really need to succeed. Stay healthy, look after yourself, make money and travel, explore the different parts of life. American media is the only place where I see them shocked at someone aged 25-30 looking youthful and be like ''Woah!'' as if you rot at 21 lol. I'm not sure where Americans get that tbh. Maybe it's because on the sitcoms over there most actors who play a 17 year old are played by a 30 year old, so by the time they are 40-45 they presume thats what happens 13 years after you're 17.

Most people waste their 20's thinking they are having fun drinking every weekend fucking up the body and then looking like shit in their 30's. Choose a lifestyle like Jared Leto. Drug/alcohol free. Look after your body and treat it like a temple, naturally others will gravitate towards you, focus on yourself. I'm sure when we're all 35 we'll realise it really isn't that old, maybe it is to people under 21.. but who wants some immature moron who sits in bed watching stranger things every night?


----------



## Nad (Aug 10, 2022)

this proves semen retention whether it's through never ejaculating or consuming semen in pierre's case is the key to eternal youth, alongside with a healthy high carb lifestyle like leto


----------



## Nad (Aug 10, 2022)

on the other hand this guy is 33 and looks 20 he never cared about his health but he is extremely skinny there have been theories claiming that a constant calorie deficit is the best thing for longevity


----------



## alriodai (Aug 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> yes, you can pull up plastic surgery and million tiktok, instagram filters, edits like him


are people that dumb to not realize it's surgeries, instagram filters and photoshopping pictures?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2022)

alriodai said:


> are people that dumb to not realize it's surgeries, instagram filters and photoshopping pictures?


there are literally users who have 20,000 posts and an account for over a year acting like they know everything about aesthetics and think that actors like brad pitt look the way they look at 50, because of genes, so nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> yes, you can pull up plastic surgery and million tiktok, instagram filters, edits like him


Rupert?!! Rupert Pupkin?!!! You better change your tone.


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

alriodai said:


> are people that dumb to not realize it's surgeries, instagram filters and photoshopping pictures?


Nah, even in live motion on the red carpet he just looks incredibly young. No idea why these guys who already look young use filters etc, Jared Leto does it too lol. The guy looks about 21 years old. Put him next to Vinnie Hacker who was 19 at this event at a similar red carpet and Pierre who is 35 at this event, you wouldn't really differ them in age.


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> there are literally users who have 20,000 posts and an account for over a year acting like they know everything about aesthetics and think that actors like brad pitt look the way they look at 50, because of genes, so nothing surprises me anymore


This mistake needs to die. People say it's genetics, but you need to look at lifestyle. It needs to correlate with the surgeries.

For example look at Jared Leto and his brother, both brought up my a hippie self loving mother who learned how to preserve her looks and her children done the same. You look at a typical out of shape man who works in a gas station and smokes cigarettes/drinks beer. Chances are, his son will follow that so will his daughter. 

Why do you think most celebrities always have good looking sons/daughters who get modelling/acting jobs? It's not just nepotism, they naturally know how to age better. They get all the procedures for proper facial growth, grow up with rooms to workout in, perfect diets etc. 

Most actors/celebs get surgeries. But if you have a bad diet like someone from Geordie Shore you'll look like a puffer fish and just age awfully going overboard. Natural small procedures to accentuate and preserve the face along with a super healthy diet and fitness regime.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> there are literally users who have 20,000 posts and an account for over a year acting like they know everything about aesthetics and think that actors like brad pitt look the way they look at 50, because of genes, so nothing surprises me anymore


i think he's not 35 or just in late teens larping to be more original

either that or like we said surgeries


----------



## alriodai (Aug 10, 2022)

coke said:


> Nah, even in live motion on the red carpet he just looks incredibly young. No idea why these guys who already look young use filters etc, Jared Leto does it too lol. The guy looks about 21 years old. Put him next to Vinnie Hacker who was 19 at this event at a similar red carpet and Pierre who is 35 at this event, you wouldn't really differ them in age.


Vinnie's skin nowadays is starting to age more

His skin back in 2020 was literally top tier


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i think he's not 35 or just in late teens larping to be more original
> 
> either that or like we said surgeries


He provided ID proof. He was previously lying about being 5 years younger until someone from his high school doxed him (as if it's an insult) and a year later he provided his real age along with his identification. His mother is 71 years old, I doubt she had him anything over 45. Also he gains absolutely nothing from pretending to be 35, but the fact you think he's a late teen larping, shows just how good he looks for his age. It's not uncommon to look 10 years younger, but this guy looks about 17 years younger, which is unusual.

I believe he's 35, that would make his mother 36-37 when she had him. Look at Jared Leto aged 50, he turns 51 in 4 months.


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 10, 2022)

good find


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Nad said:


> on the other hand this guy is 33 and looks 20 he never cared about his health but he is extremely skinny there have been theories claiming that a constant calorie deficit is the best thing for longevity



He’s asian so doesn’t count, Asians always look young till like 40

And all these people advocating for fasting longevity diets don’t look much younger themselves or take Botox like Sinclair.


----------



## coke (Aug 10, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> He’s asian so doesn’t count, Asians always look young till like 40
> 
> And all these people advocating for fasting longevity diets don’t look much younger themselves or take Botox like Sinclair.


I didn't want to say this because I don't actually like lacking facts. But I have noticed most asians naturally look young until about 40, even Japanese etc. I think the catch is its harder for them to look like a chad and when they look pretty its a tad overly feminine. I think the best is Ludi Lin who went for an aesthetic/masculine badass look, I think he looks incredible, and he's also 34 years old, 35 in 2 months lol

It's more rare for a white person to look like a teenager in their 30's. It's not personally for me, but if it meant looking like you're in your 20's in your 40's, then that's great. I personally hated being a teenager, hate any girl under the age of 25 and prefer mature woman. So I kind of hope I can hover in the youthful yet masculine category for the next 20 years. I'm in my mid 20's, Jared Leto/Dolph Ziggler style.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Aug 12, 2022)

Need his entire protocol asap


----------



## fruitgunpop (Aug 12, 2022)

Nad said:


> on the other hand this guy is 33 and looks 20 he never cared about his health but he is extremely skinny there have been theories claiming that a constant calorie deficit is the best thing for longevity



Damn I used to watch some of this guy's vids years ago


----------



## fruitgunpop (Aug 12, 2022)

coke said:


> I noticed he had a thread posted here once before late last year that stated he was 31 and most were shocked, when in actual reality he was 35, turns out he was lying about his age to get acting gigs and is infact about to turn 36 years old next month in September.
> 
> I think this is a good and obvious cope/motivation for those who feel like they missed out on there teens and 20s, stop wasting it. If you workout and take good care of yourself and get the necessary procedures, you can look good still. You can look great until you're at-least 40 by being smart and taking care of yourself, and if you play it super smart like Jared Leto even 50 is not impossible, anything over 50 you go for the George Clooney/Brad Pitt look.
> 
> ...



What in the actuality in the actual fuck


----------



## buflek (Aug 12, 2022)

listrn nigga, its all about genetics

my brother is 28 and people guess he is 19-24 usually
my mother and father are both 55-60 and both look much younger

despite all of them living a shit life style, smoking, drinking, never wearing sun screen etc.

the only thing that makes me and my brother age is our receding hairline, we have no wrinkles and shit


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Aug 16, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Here we go again, another white trying to look vaguely ethnic.
> Congrats to him for youthmaxxing, I hope to follow suit.


med is ethnic confirmed 

@StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Aug 16, 2022)

This is why I laugh when teens / gen z faggots here say its impossible to get laid over 30. 

You do realise a lot of 30+ men look early - mid 20s. Therefore they still have equal (or greater) SMV for prime girls

But keep coping knowing women your age are being stolen by high SMV older men


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> This is why I laugh when teens / gen z faggots here say its impossible to get laid over 30.
> 
> You do realise a lot of 30+ men look early - mid 20s. Therefore they still have equal (or greater) SMV for prime girls
> 
> But keep coping knowing women your age are being stolen by high SMV older men


Exactly, and they need to understand, even if they aren't genetically enhanced that they can look like someone in their early 20's or late teens throughout their 30's, that doesn't matter.

This is Pierce Brosnan at 42 years old. I imagine people would guess him to be in his mid to late 30's, but he still looks badass as hell and I imagine most prime women would choose him over the guy above. People need to also understand, yes, they may be on this website aged 18 and have a crush on other teenage girls, but that doesn't speak levels of what a prime women is, you'll grow out of that and realise the immaturity of girls under 21. Most statistics say women look best in their 20'/30's and men look best 33-55.

I'm in my mid 20's, and most of the women I find attractive are 30-40. Unfortunately, in todays times, most girls become young mothers aged 18-21, and don't take care of themselves. So people prefer younger woman because they ''take care of themselves'' (they don't, they just are still active). 
If you're a good looking guy like Pierce aged 42, you'll be found attractive from young girls, adult girls, and even older woman.


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> This is why I laugh when teens / gen z faggots here say its impossible to get laid over 30.
> 
> You do realise a lot of 30+ men look early - mid 20s. Therefore they still have equal (or greater) SMV for prime girls
> 
> But keep coping knowing women your age are being stolen by high SMV older men


A good example. Anne Hathaway on the left aged 19, Anne Hathaway on the right about to turn 40.

Much like men, they are supposed to grow into their physical prime look. But most ''girls'' get pregnant, lazy, depressed and stop taking care of themselves after 21. Men do the same. If you look after yourself, you'll see your physical prime look.


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

make up


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> This is why I laugh when teens / gen z faggots here say its impossible to get laid over 30.
> 
> You do realise a lot of 30+ men look early - mid 20s. Therefore they still have equal (or greater) SMV for prime girls
> 
> But keep coping knowing women your age are being stolen by high SMV older men



+ they also have jobs and money.. What does 20 years old have? They are poor as shit.


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> make up


make up works wonders on television when combined with the correct lenses/camera equipment to remove pores/fine lines. It doesn't however work consistently at red-carpet events.


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> + they also have jobs and money.. What does 20 years old have? They are poor as shit.


I don't know what you're referring to here. Are you referring to my previous comment regarding woman looking better in their 30's, or my comment on this guy?


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 16, 2022)

Fighting against the agepill is the greatest battle there is


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

,.


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Fighting against the agepill is the greatest battle there is



50% of it is genetic and other 50% is fighting against agepill.. Im 31 AND i STILL HAVE FULL HAIR And I only have 1-2 wrinkles WHEN i smile.


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> 50% of it is genetic and other 50% is fighting against agepill.. Im 31 AND i STILL HAVE FULL HAIR And I only have 1-2 wrinkles WHEN i smile.


Even if you're genetically shit, you can still look good in your 30's/40's by working out, staying lean and eating healthy. No excuses. 

That's great. I know a 30 year old who's 48 year old mother looks younger than him. He too has a full head of hair, because he smokes and eats like shit. 

If you're genetically gifted and combine that with good diet etc, you'll be like Jared Leto at 50. But it's about your diet/mindset and willingness to reduce aging.


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

coke said:


> Even if you're genetically shit, you can still look good in your 30's/40's by working out, staying lean and eating healthy. No excuses.
> 
> That's great. I know a 30 year old who's 48 year old mother looks younger than him. He too has a full head of hair, because he smokes and eats like shit.
> 
> If you're genetically gifted and combine that with good diet etc, you'll be like Jared Leto at 50. But it's about your diet/mindset and willingness to reduce aging.


You are right. but you also need good hair genes.. Being bald can make you look bit older.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Aug 16, 2022)

T


coke said:


> Even if you're genetically shit, you can still look good in your 30's/40's by working out, staying lean and eating healthy. No excuses.
> 
> That's great. I know a 30 year old who's 48 year old mother looks younger than him. He too has a full head of hair, because he smokes and eats like shit.
> 
> If you're genetically gifted and combine that with good diet etc, you'll be like Jared Leto at 50. But it's about your diet/mindset and willingness to reduce aging.


Tell me everything about anti age maxxing


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Fighting against the agepill is the greatest battle there is


Correct brother.


----------



## coke (Aug 16, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> You are right. but you also need good hair genes.. Being bald can make you look bit older.


True. Although that's just an effect, some bald people with clear skin, you stick a wig on them and they look ''young'' the issue is the illusion that hair can make you appear younger, although statistically speaking they don't have aging skin/damaged skin, they just lack hair.

Simple fix. Hair Transplants/Hair Systems. A transplant is a trip away and a couple thousand investment, do it 2-3 times to get Machine Gun Kelly esque results. 

On the left 2 images is Machine Gun Kelly in 2008 aged 18

On the right 2 images is Machine Gun Kelly aged 33/34. He didn't just take care of his hair, he also looked after his skin better and clearly looksmaxxed super well. 

Also noting my previous statement, even when he looks like a guy in his early 20's, he still goes for 36 year old Megan Fox despite the fact he could probably easy date multiple models aged 21-25. Smart man.


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

botoxed lip filler freak. youth ends at 16 stop the cope


----------



## coke (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> botoxed lip filler freak. youth ends at 16 stop the cope


Really unusual life stance to have, your life must be a bucket of fun reminiscing on the most joyful times of your life being under 16, unable to experiment in life, unable to travel and literally acting like an immature child. 

You need to get therapy if you're not joking, seriously. I know you might be, but believe it or not a high percentage of this website genuinely perceive life this way and it's sad to see.


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

coke said:


> Really unusual life stance to have, your life must be a bucket of fun reminiscing on the most joyful times of your life being under 16, unable to experiment in life, unable to travel and literally acting like an immature child.
> 
> You need to get therapy if you're not joking, seriously. I know you might be, but believe it or not a high percentage of this website genuinely perceive life this way and it's sad to see.


stop typing like a woman and overanalazying you fucking faggot i literally typed this out of my ass i even forgot i did until the noti from you reminded me


----------



## coke (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> stop typing like a woman and overanalazying you fucking faggot i literally typed this out of my ass i even forgot i did until the noti from you reminded me


The fact that you think typing even remotely articulate is typing like a woman just shows how defeated you truly are. I hope you get help and stop using this forum to let out your repented anger over the fact that no one wants to know you.


----------



## Survivor95 (Sep 1, 2022)

I am also 27 and most people think i am 22


----------



## WagedandReady (Sep 13, 2022)

Strict dietpill is slowly becoming more legit the longer we have access to internet and can witness dudes grow into their 30s, 40s, and 50s. 

First Chuando Tan, now this broccoli hair, botoxmaxx’d dildo owner.


----------



## Arborist (Sep 13, 2022)

he looks younger than his age but low 20's is a big stretch, it's not that hard to look younger in your 30's because most people don't take care of themselves.


----------



## SkinnyTwinkFag (Sep 18, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Dude got a facelift in his late 20s lol. He‘ll look like utter shit in 10 years


How do you know?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2022)

Mirin hard.

Agepill defeater


----------

